
Privacy violation using local service detection - _kush
https://twitter.com/davywtf/status/1137094721279582209
======
pizza
Context: [https://davywybiral.blogspot.com/2019/05/always-secure-
your-...](https://davywybiral.blogspot.com/2019/05/always-secure-your-
localhost-servers.html)

also wow that really sucks that that is possible, lol

